# I've lost my boy :'(



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't even hold back the tears while I write this. I'm beside myself with worry.

I have 2 indoor-only cats who are 4 and a half. I live in a flat with a communal garden so have never been able to cat proof it and let them out but for a while I've thought about taking them out on a harness and lead. Yesterday, i bit the bullet and thought I'd take Misty, my female cat, outside. She loved it as she isn't really fearful of anything. When I brought her back in Sparky was obviously very interested in smelling her and they kept fighting/hissing/growling at each other. I thought it would help if I took him out so he had the same smells on him. Until then I'd no intention of taking him out because he is very timid and nervous outside of the flat. He had a sniff around the ground floor of the building and then I picked him up and took him outside. He was fine for about 30 seconds and then just flipped and went crazy. I think he was trying to get the harness off and was jumping, twisting back flipping. I couldn't control him or catch him and somehow I managed to loose the lead. He ran off (the garden isn't gated) round the block and was seen by some kids but they don't know which direction he went in. I've obviously searched the streets,have put used litter outside, dust from my Hoover. I've registered him missing on several sites and my friend is printing posters and leaflets as we speak. What concerns me more than anything is the fact he was wearing the harness and lead and could be stuck or injured. I've knocked a few doors today and most neighbours don't seem bothered and just pretend to look in their gardens. He is such a mummy's boy and I love him so much, only other pet owners understand. I can't bear this.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh no! I hope you manage to find him. Is he still on his lead or did he manage to slip out of the harness? If the lead is still attached it may have got caught up somewhere - I would check around bushes etc.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Hope you find your boy very soon


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you. I feel so helpless. And guilty. For all their lives I've been what some would say an overprotective cat owner and I go and let something like this happen.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

How long ago did he get free?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh No! I am so sorry! put up as many posters as you can! and keep phoning round rescues and Vets! Is he microchipped? I do hope you find him soon. X


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh you poor thing, i really hope you find him soon. I have everything crossed for you that you do x


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh no I hope he turns up soon  I know how worrying it is to lose one. With a harness & lead on it should be obvious even to non-cat owners that he's owned and not usually outside.

He might have found a hiding place and gone to ground somewhere nearby (hopefully) so keep going out and calling him, shake his favourite treats etc so he knows you're around. He might not come out until night when things are quieter though.
Check bushes, hedges, fences etc in case he's gotten snagged.
Get the local kids to help you look, they'll be able to get into small places and up trees or whatever. Easier to bribe them with sweets too 

Good luck!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I hope you find him should be obvious he is not normally out with the harness attached to him. Fingers and paws crossed he comes back. He probly has not gone that far have you left something out with his scent so he can try and find his way home.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you have any local facebook selling pages. Most will allow you to put up appeals like this.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Gosh I hope you get him back very shortly. All my best wishes are yours right now x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor you, Tipsy did the same to me the other day when she was spooked but fortunately ran back in the house. It was a real heart in mouth moment so I really feel for you. I agree that he has likely gone to ground and found a hiding place, go out frequently and call him he may call back and look under every shrub or potential hiding spot. I doubt he has gone far if the harness is on. Hope you find him soon x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi really sorry to read your post. Have you called local vets to check if your boy has been brought in by anybody? Please call or visit a few practises nearby in case sombody spotted your kitty and talked about it with the staff.

Good luck, paws crossed he comes home safe and sound soon.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

How awful,I hope you find him soon x


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd talk to the neighbours and also at dusk (it's a good time for cats to come out), do another search. Bring some treats and rattle it around. 

I really really hope you find him.


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you offered a small reward. Children might go hunting for him if they think that they will malybe get a reward


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh so sorry to hear this my BSH once jumped out of an open window and ran out into the field behind me. Would not come back. Eventually around 4.30 am I crept out calling her very softly and she came running straight to me scared out of her brains. Good luck hun fingers crossed


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Hope you find him soon. Keep us updated please!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy 

Keeping everything crossed he's home safe and sound soon x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry you're boy has gone missing. He may come back later when its quieter, fingers crossed.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I hope you will be reunited soon.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you! I've just started taking Biba into the garden on a harness & lead, and I've been worrying that she might somehow get away. It's so easily done, just takes seconds - please don't be so hard on yourself. Hopefully the fact he's still wearing it will help him stand out & be found soon - or he might just find his way back. Will keep everything crossed for you. Please let us know what happens. Hugs x


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks all for your support and best wishes. I've spoken to a few neighbours and passers-by. Some look at you as though you're crazy. I've been out with posters and leaflets. My friends are out doing it now while I get some rest and eat. I'm shattered, but can't rest till I get him home safe. He's been gone nearly 24 hours now, which I know people say isn't long, but for me it's hell! He's just not used to the outdoors at all and the stupid harness is worrying me sick. One of the sites I registered on are sending me some of their posters and I may be employing a professional pet search team who will scout the area and with permission, look in neighbours' sheds etc. it's expensive butI think my pet insurance will cover it but even if not, I just need my boy back safe so don't care of the cost. The posters say a generous reward will be offered. I didn't know how much to put. My god, I can't bear it.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that your boy is missing. You must be beside yourself with worry. I desperately hope that you find him soon .


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you find him soon. I agree with the other posters he has probably hidden in a bush somewhere does he have any favourite treats that he would come running for? Please keep us updated 

Viv xx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Really hope you find him soon. Someone must have seen him with his harness on.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm heartbroken for you that he's not home yet.x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry your boy hasn't come back yet. I'm keeping everything crossed that he will. Have you looked upwards - in trees etc? If he was scared he may well have gone Up somewhere.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I am sorry to hear your boy is missing, other's suggestions are good ideas, I hope he comes home soon will keep all fingers and paws crossed here for you.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry....believe me I know how you are feeling! With his harness on, there is a very good chance that if someone spots him they will ring a rescue or take him to a vet as it is obvious he is owned and not a stray! What area is he missing from? 
Is he listed on petlog, animal search, national pet register, lost box, find my cat, missing, lost and stolen pets uk?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry. I hope you find him very soon xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning any news on finding your boy? 

Viv xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Im so sorry he hasn't come back yet. Ill be thinking of you all day and keeping everything crossed you find him xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope to get some good news today that your boy has been found or come home.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

It is very likely (from experience) that he won't have gone far at all. Mooch fell out of a 2nd floor flat window while at my sister's house (she is also harness walked) and my sister in a panic couldn't find her. Her voice went all high, she was crying and on the verge of hysteria. She phoned my Dad (who Mooch adores), who arrived 20 minutes later, one shout of her name from him she came running out of a bush - pratically at my sister's feet. 

If there is someone else your cat responds to and has a good relationship with, please get them to come round and look/call.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know where you live, but are there any PF members who could come to help you look? (Sorry if this is mentioned upthread - I came straight to the last post, hoping for good news.) Really feel for you.


----------



## ZiggysSlave (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I really do feel for you :O(
Really hope he turns up today - thinking of you xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear this, you must be so worried.

Evrything crossed that your boy turns up today xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

there is a sticky up here what to do when you lose your cat...obviously call local vets , rescues ,police etc ..and leave your number, put info on all sites on fb...ask local radio , they might help too!...and maybe ask local kids/teens for help...and tips where cat can hide...ask neibhours if they can check basements, sheds, garages etc...people are helpful in most cases...


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

No news yet. I spent yesterday leafleting and putting posters up. I had a couple of calls about cats but it wasn't him as they'd been seen days before Sparky went missing or were seen regularly in people's gardens. 

I feel totally helpless and hopeless. Again I walked the streets at 1am this morning, crawling into a couple of bushes that were rustling but no sign of my boy. I've put tuna outside the window. Terrible thoughts keep going through my head and I can't bear it. What if I've lost him forever? I've betrayed him. I love him so much. 

I don't know if I mentioned it in my last post but animalsearch.co.uk sent me info on their pet search team. It's very pricey and not covered by insurance but I think I have to do it. I just don't know when is the best time. After a few days of me looking, or now?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry Sparky isn't home yet  

Still keeping everything crossed he's home really soon. 

Please don't give up hope and please don't blame yourself. 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Getting people looking is better sooner.

If you have facebook look for any local pages and post on them "lost and founds", "spotted in........" facebay, free to collector, other selling pages etc. There are a lot of local pages for me and they really do have quite a good success rate of helping find lost pets. Are there any cat rescues in your area....ask them to post

The more people that see your lost ad the greater the chance


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your boy, I would be totally the same. I've got everything crossed he finds his way back to you super quick. 

I know the RSPCA have trap things to catch cats in but I guess without a sighting of him you would probably catch the other cats in the neighbourhood instead, but it might be worth a shot?


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Sparky. Keeping everything crossed and sending lots of positive vibes for him to come home soon x


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

So sorry he still isn't home but keep your pecker up hun he could still come home real soon. X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

At the shelter where I volunteer we have sometimes had stray cats handed in wearing harness and leash. So I would contact all the Rescues in your area and give them a description of your cat, and leave them your phone number. I assume your cat is microchipped anyway but it is always worth making people aware you are looking for him. 

I'd also contact all your local vets and ask if you can put a "missing" notice up in their surgery with a photo of your cat on.

He probably hasn't gone far and someone has taken him in. I'd do a leaflet with a photo of him and put it through doors all down the street and in houses of adjacent streets.

Good Luck - I hope you find him soon. It must be so worrying for you.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear your boy isn't home. I am hoping you find him soon 

Viv xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey just checking for any news. Can you please check as many tall trees in the area as you can. When cats feel scared, they often run up a tree. I recall another PF member found her kitty hidding high up in a tree.
Good luck! Sending lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Someone has commented with a possible sighting on FB..... everything crossed for you. Am sharing his poster on as many pages as I can think of xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed for good news and soon


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I was out with my mum putting more posters up in the streets a but further away when I got a text from a man saying he'd found Sparky's harness and lead. We went straight there and sure enough it was Sparky's. He said he found it under/ near his car tyre. This was not far from where I live so I'm a bit more calm and hopeful that's he's not gone too far. It's frustrating living in a flat because I don't have my own private garden that he can get home to and hide in, although our communal back garden has two big bushes. I've booked and paid for a pet search team and they're coming on Saturday. Costing a fortune but worth it if they can get him home.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I saw a programme a while back about these pet search teams and they are often quite successful. So hopefully they will find him over the weekend if you don't manage to find him first.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Sounds promising re the harness and lead. I didn't know that pet search teams existed. Will be interested to hear how you get on. Hoping and praying that your boy is home safe soon. X


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh gosh, what a terrible thing to happen 
Hope he gets back home safe and sound very soon!
Please, don't blame yourself, it's not your fault!
Same thing happened to me once, Paddypaws and I took Phoebe out on the harness, we heard a bang behind us and automatically turned round to see what it was ... well Phoebe wasn't that curious- she got scared and bolted the other way and the shock of it made me let go of the leash.
Luckily she was heading back home and when I realized that by running and screaming after her I wasn't doing the situation any good she slowed down and I was able to grab the leash and then her.
I now have an elastic band, that goes round my wrist, attached to the handle of the leash- not sure if this will be any use for you as I can't see you wanting to take your cats out after what happened


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I definitely will NOT be doing this again. 

I have been out at 2am and 5am this morning. The birds are annoying as I can't hear anything else. The discovery of the lead got my hopes up but I'm feeling disheartened again. I can't bear it much longer. I don't even have my own front or back door I can leave open for him and I'm too scared to leave windows open at night, especially with my other cat who'd be a keen escapee. Please Sparky boy, come home safely now. Here's a pic of my baby...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my worst nightmare, I can imagine just how worried you are....I've got everything crossed that you find him soon x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to hear you've found his harness, that's really hopeful. Let's hope for really good news today and perhaps now he will find his way back..


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

That picture of him is Lovely  May I ask about the harness, when it was found was it still fastened or unfastened, torn, cut, ripped or chewed?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

idris said:


> That picture of him is Lovely  May I ask about the harness, when it was found was it still fastened or unfastened, torn, cut, ripped or chewed?


I was going to ask this too. It could be someone has found him and taken him to a rescue or a vet, and taken the harness off. I really hope you find Sparky he is absolutly gorgeous. I am just hoping someone hasn't just taken him in. I would knock on doors where his harness was found just in case. Come on Sparky your mum needs you home again.

Viv xx


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

The harness was still fastened. It was a clippy one and brand new so even I found it difficult to undo. He must have managed to wriggle out of it. I can't see why someone would dump it even if they did take it off.


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

chellemich said:


> Thank you. I feel so helpless. And guilty. For all their lives I've been what some would say an overprotective cat owner and I go and let something like this happen.


Don't feel guilty you love your cats and just want to look after them, if he'd still got his harness on when he got spooked check bushes and shrubs, look to see if there are any narrow spaces were he might've gone to to feel safe and out of harms way, good luck I'm certain he's not far away


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

I Agree with Polski if you have a Facebook page put it on there and get people to "share" it, also check local vets, your own as well, you could check local kennels (some will take in cats), catteries, the PDSA sometimes take in animals that people have found, your local council should have a department that deals with strays(someone may have contacted them), your local radio (I did all of the above when my daughters dog, who was staying with us, took himself for a walk).


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

chellemich said:


> The harness was still fastened. It was a clippy one and brand new so even I found it difficult to undo. He must have managed to wriggle out of it. I can't see why someone would dump it even if they did take it off.


Thank you . For me the harness still being fastened and found in the street is a good sign. It means he's not trapped by it somewhere and that he has got out of it of his own devices, and is still roaming about and ultimately findable. Good luck with the paid search x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I hope he comes home soon and the searching pays off. Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Even tight, cats can get out of their harnesses quite easily once they know the knack. It does sound like this is what's happened to your boy. So keep going out looking and I'm sure you've done this already, but phone all the local vets. This is where I would take a cat I thought was lost to check if they were chipped.

I hope you find him asap.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

I keep coming back to this thread praying for good news. Sparky is very handsome. Still got everything crossed he is found very soon.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

The pet search teams are supposed to be fantastic I have seen loads of success stories from them even weeks later. Unfortunately there are none here I've searched everywhere for one!
I know they are extremely expensive but if they find him it will be worth it 
Have shared to some vets pages for you and still have everything crossed for good news x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

chellemich said:


> The harness was still fastened. It was a clippy one and brand new so even I found it difficult to undo. He must have managed to wriggle out of it. I can't see why someone would dump it even if they did take it off.


I agree Sparky will have wriggled out of the harness. [My cat did the same last time I took him out on harness, even though it was done up tight, he was like a Houdini!] I bet someone has felt sorry for him and taken him in. He is probably quite close by.

I do hope the Pet Search Team is able to find him, that would be brilliant.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

go through all social media: tweeter, fb,i nstagram..kids can download it to their pages- ask local teens..they may circulate it round...and again ask anyone living close to you to check - or let you check - cat will respond to you..but may hide from strangers - gardens, sheds ,garages...basements...! Put ads in local press...any pet shops nearby - where you can put a flyer? Any building sites nearby?


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I did report him on some site (I think it was called Identichip Locate - still had the leaflet which came with his microchip certificate) and paid for them to notify vets and rescues in my area but I've no idea of course if they have. It'd be great if someone could take him to be scanned but a) I don't want him to medically need a vet and b) I'm doubtful anyone would be able to just catch him.

Oh and thanks lazydays. Which vets did you share him on?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I keep looking in hoping for good news! Don't lose hope keep going out looking and calling him. I pray he will be back soon. Hugs ️xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope the search team will find him if he's not found before then, that was a great idea, even if expensive. The more people are looking, the likelier of finding him.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

chellemich said:


> I did report him on some site (I think it was called Identichip Locate - still had the leaflet which came with his microchip certificate) and paid for them to notify vets and rescues in my area but I've no idea of course if they have. It'd be great if someone could take him to be scanned but a) I don't want him to medically need a vet and b) I'm doubtful anyone would be able to just catch him.
> 
> Oh and thanks lazydays. Which vets did you share him on?


Can't remember all the names lol. Companion Vet care? . Bannerbrook vets & YourVets Coventry shared my post to their page as did some of their followers.
Others I shared to were easipetcare rspca, lost/stolen & found cats uk, uk- cats lost & stolen & found, find my cat, ads Coventry & more I can't remember!
I agree hopefully he wont need a vets and even if someone can't catch him, if they have seen the post they will be aware he is a missing cat and able to contact you rather than presume it's just another wandering cat. I'm confident that if you don't have good news before tomorrow the pet search team WILL find him. Did you see the Butterfly jackets cat? He went missing about the same time as my boy in December and after a few weeks they called the search team who found him quickly!


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

It's really heartwarming to know people are helping out and doing their best. I just tried to followed up on a possible sighting but only met a guy who decided to take out his hate of cats on me and tell me mine better not be in his garden etc etc. I walked away crying.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

chellemich said:


> It's really heartwarming to know people are helping out and doing their best. I just tried to followed up on a possible sighting but only met a guy who decided to take out his hate of cats on me and tell me mine better not be in his garden etc etc. I walked away crying.


Sorry you had to deal with that. Some people... Not fair to unload that on you when your cat isn't roaming by your choice.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

chellemich said:


> It's really heartwarming to know people are helping out and doing their best. I just tried to followed up on a possible sighting but only met a guy who decided to take out his hate of cats on me and tell me mine better not be in his garden etc etc. I walked away crying.


Rise above it sweetie, your infinitely better than him . Don't let the buggers get you down


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

chellemich said:


> It's really heartwarming to know people are helping out and doing their best. I just tried to followed up on a possible sighting but only met a guy who decided to take out his hate of cats on me and tell me mine better not be in his garden etc etc. I walked away crying.


I know that kind of guy I've come across a few. One lived in the exact place I thought he would be hiding. Told me he hates cats and never sees any! I told him he must go round with his eyes closed as he lives next door to 3 who regularly sunbathe on his drive and also has another 3 stray/ferals at least who regularly pass his to come to me and proceeded to thank him for his kindness and help. This guy also said to me I hope he's not in my garden so I said I doubt it he's a good judge of character 

Ignore it....for every idiot like this there are tens of people who will be keeping an eye out for you and hoping you get him home x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

chellemich said:


> It's really heartwarming to know people are helping out and doing their best. I just tried to followed up on a possible sighting but only met a guy who decided to take out his hate of cats on me and tell me mine better not be in his garden etc etc. I walked away crying.


Ignore the idiots and focus on the people who genuinely care. All sounds positive so far. I have heard good things about the pet search teams, i am sure i read alot of them are retired emergency services who have experience of investigations x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Can you put a picture etc on the facebook site "UK cats lost and stolen and also found." Then I can share it too.
Seems a good site and every little helps.
A few years ago I lost one of mine and I know the Heart ache and stress. I was so knackered through loss of sleep and not eating.
So try and look after yourself. He will be found.
We found ours and although he was away for 6 weeks he was fine an had not lost much weight at all.
So I am sending you a truck load of positive vibes on the safe return of your Baby xx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

jill3 said:


> Can you put a picture etc on the facebook site "UK cats lost and stolen and also found." Then I can share it too.
> Seems a good site and every little helps.
> A few years ago I lost one of mine and I know the Heart ache and stress. I was so knackered through loss of sleep and not eating.
> So try and look after yourself. He will be found.
> ...


He should be on there...I'll bump him


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

jill3 said:


> Can you put a picture etc on the facebook site "UK cats lost and stolen and also found." Then I can share it too.
> Seems a good site and every little helps.
> A few years ago I lost one of mine and I know the Heart ache and stress. I was so knackered through loss of sleep and not eating.
> So try and look after yourself. He will be found.
> ...


He should be on there...I'll bump him


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

he should be at the top now jill


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

lazydays said:


> he should be at the top now jill


Thanks xx


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

6 weeks Jill?! I can't cope with the idea of that. I want the search team out every day looking for him but 6 weeks would be financially impossible! I know 3 days isn't a long time but I'm out of my mind. I can't eat properly, nor sleep as I'm setting alarms for the middle of the night even though i hate going out to look for him. I know I have to, but I just get so despondent each time calling out and getting no response from him. Kids in the area are saying they've seen him and I think they're just bull****ting and it's getting me down. I'm being lead in all directions and don't know which way to focus on. 

My friend is saying I should go to the doctors and get a sick note for work (I'm using holiday at the moment) but I feel ridiculous for it. But I really am not fit to do anything right now, I struggled to wash up some plates this morning. I have a permanent knot in my stomach.

Ive been feeling down lately anyway but I swear once I get him back safely I'll be so happy I'll snap out of it.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

chellemich said:


> 6 weeks Jill?! I can't cope with the idea of that. I want the search team out every day looking for him but 6 weeks would be financially impossible! I know 3 days isn't a long time but I'm out of my mind. I can't eat properly, nor sleep as I'm setting alarms for the middle of the night even though i hate going out to look for him. I know I have to, but I just get so despondent each time calling out and getting no response from him. Kids in the area are saying they've seen him and I think they're just bull****ting and it's getting me down. I'm being lead in all directions and don't know which way to focus on.
> 
> My friend is saying I should go to the doctors and get a sick note for work (I'm using holiday at the moment) but I feel ridiculous for it. But I really am not fit to do anything right now, I struggled to wash up some plates this morning. I have a permanent knot in my stomach.
> 
> Ive been feeling down lately anyway but I swear once I get him back safely I'll be so happy I'll snap out of it.


See how tomorrow goes. I really think this time tomorrow you will be sharing pictures of your lad home! 
I bet they find him in no time


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

My neighbour's 9 month old kitten was reunited after 2 1/2 weeks so don't give up hope xx


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

lazydays said:


> See how tomorrow goes. I really think this time tomorrow you will be sharing pictures of your lad home!
> I bet they find him in no time


Oh I hope so. I just find it hard to understand how they'd find him when there is SO much junk and nooks and crannies everywhere. It's like looking for a needle in not just one haystack, but a hundred.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

On a positive at the moment the weather is so nice and if I was a cat I would probably be having the time of my life on my little adventure. I agree I am sure you will find him soon, the fact he has wriggled out of his harness show how resourceful he can be x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

As he cant get back into your home, I doubt he will hang around right outside the door. The best option is to keep going out and calling his name. If he hears you, he is likely to answer.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

This is a really good point. When we first started letting our girl out, she knew where our door was, but she would not wait there to be let in. I realised when I went out at the same time as her and the door closed behind me. She ran up, looked at the door, and ran back under the fence to her safe spot.

Fingers crossed you find your boy soon.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Well they get paid a lot of money to do it it's their job and they rely on success stories to get more jobs so they will do anything possible. Even just having the extra bodies is a massive bonus. I often feel when I'm walking looking for bobby he could be nearby but I'll definitely go the opposite way. They can cover more ground quickly and probably have tactics to surround him lol. 
I hope I'm right to have all confidence in them


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck for today I hope you have some luckx


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

They're coming about 11:30. Typically, there are road works right outside my house and it's been so noisy this morning. Worried that he might stray even further away from it.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I think noise will make him stay put and hide. Topsy went out once about 5 minutes before a really violent thunder storm, Tipsy flew in but he didn't. I was so worried and as soon as it stopped I went out and I shouted and shouted and nothing I was so worried. I stopped shouting heard a little noise looked down and two eyes were peering out from me from the long grass he had taken refuge in. I am sure your boy has done similar its just about finding that hiding spot. Good luck for today x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@chellemich Thinking of you and sending come home vibes! Keep strong and don't lose hope. XXX


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Good luck with today's search. Sending lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck today, I really really hope you find him xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cat's only meow to get a reaction from humans (not each other). When they bond with you part of the process is through talking to them and them responding. When you go out keep calling and talking and listen out for any response from him. If he's stuck somewhere the likelihood is he will respond in a call.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Not sure how I've missed this thread (so much going on with all the changes) but paws crossed your wee man comes home soon xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of you and hoping he'll be home very soon.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hope the little fella is home soon xx


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks all for your well wishes. Unfortunately there's still no news. There was a possible sighting in the open shed of an empty house but I can't get to it and it's in the opposite direction of where his lead was found. The search team are confident that he will be nearby and that he will be okay for a long time without food or water. I am a bit disheartened though at a couple of things they said such as that he won't be able to smell the litter and dust that I spread over the garden and that he won't have any sense of where his home his.  How can I get him to come home if he doesn't know where to go? They told me to put a small box with his blanket or a piece of my clothing in the garden so that if he finds it he'll feel safe and keep going there but If they're right, the chances of him finding it are slim. They said I've got to rely on him coming out of hiding and being spotted by someone who contacts me/them. I just can't bear it. They spoke to a lot of people in the area and said I'd done a great job already of making people aware of him and most people were really cooperative. This is killing me. I'm an emotional wreck but they did remind me that although every hour feels like a lifetime to me, it's still very early days. Keep sending those positive vibes please. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad for you and I will light a candle tonight that you find him safe and well and asap.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I can only imagine how you are feeling if it was me I'd be beside myself but let's keep the positive vibes flowing that your boy turns up soon xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

My guess is that as he gets hungry he will need to come out of hiding which is when he will be seen. Make sure his picture is everywhere. I'm sure he will turn up. Have you tried just sitting in the garden you mentioned and letting him find you? Maybe leave some of his food out the smell may attract him?
Xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Topping up those come home vibes for Sparky and I really hope he's home soon. 

Thinking of you and sending ((((Hugs)))) txx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thinking of you x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hoping for good news today.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Chin up! How about looking for your kitty sometimes really early in the morning like 5.30am - 6.30am and then late like 11pm. It should be fairly quiet around and your cat may pick up the sound of your voice more easily. Cats - at least mine - are active and hungry in early morning, just before 6am. 
Is this something worth trying on Monday morning?
Good luck. Topping up these positive vibes xx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I found very late at night the best time to look, after midnight. When it's very quiet and most pets are inside. Bobby has a few bell toys soI often go round shaking the bell and a few cats will come for a look. 

Not sure if it's already been said, but when you're calling him really take your time. Call him, wait, call him again and wait some more. He may not hear you the first time or hear you but take his time being nervous to come out of his hiding place. 

Also keep looking behind you....I've not seen any sign of any and then turned around to find the odd one watching me after I've passed them. 

Get down low and look up high, under cars and up trees. 
Definitely make a safe place, box/bed for him in the garden. 

I'll continue to share your posts and bump them xxx 
Home time Sparky!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Yesterday must have been so disappointing for you but please don't lose heart - I am sure your Sparky will be found. Sending lots of positive vibes and hoping that your boy is home really soon xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm. Watching the thread I can imagine how you are feeling but we must not lose hope! I agree with others the dead of night is a good time to look. I am praying he will be home very soon I don't think he's far away. Hugs being sent! xxx


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd thought the middle of the night would be the best but the search team told me he won't change his sleeping pattern just because he's out there so to go out when he'd usually be getting his breakfast and dinner. It's too noisy then so even if he hears me I can't hear him. I went out at 6am this morning and then just now (noon) as it's still quiet this Sunday morning. I need to go as often as I can to make sure he doesn't forget me. This is so torturous. I worry that my baby boy can't look after himself right but I know he's probably more capable than I realise. I'll never give up on him. He's too precious.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been following this thread from the start.
Just posting now to say that I hope your boy turns up very soon.
Wishing you and the search team all the very best xx


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Sending more positive vibes. 

When my own cat went missing I went out each night from about 1am to 3am (the quietest hours) with a large amount of really smelly food. I think I used a mixture of smelly cat food and a lot of tinned mackerel mashed together and then warmed slightly in the microwave to really bring out the smell. 

I put some food down and then hid quietly in the shadows a distance away and watched, repeating in different locations. It's amazing how many cats (and foxes) appear out of nowhere when they smell the food. Although I had a rough idea of the area my cat was living I could not get him to show himself by calling him or by shaking his favourite treats. He was normally a confident, friendly cat but he was terrified and survival instincts had kicked in. The smelly food method eventually tempted him out.

Thinking of you and really hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

In my experience a cat wont stray too far from where he went missing for quite a while and ive seen cats be recovered after months of being lost. In most cases (all cases in my experience) the cat turns up eventually.
Good luck.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I know it is agony....but No news really is GOOD news right now as I am sure you would have heard if he had been injured or killed. Thinking of you and sending hugs.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I really do feel for what you are going through. A few years ago one of ours went missing. He was found in the next village 6 weeks later.
I hadn't put any leaflets out in that village because there was a very busy by pass and would not have expected him to have crossed it and still be alive! He was fine and had only lost a little bit of weight. Cats are very good survivors. They will go through cats doors and pinch food and hunt.
Just keep spreading the word and his photo. It's hard I know and I can remember how knackered I was with loss of sleep and all the stress.
You will find him Hun xxx


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

How long did it take for your baby to come out of hiding ameliajane?


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all, not much time for details as I've so many people to inform but I'm am THRILLED to report that SPARKY IS HOME! He's very dirty but purring lots and seems ok. Thank you all SO MUCH for your advice and well wishes. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

That is such good news!
Fantastic!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay!￼ I'm so very pleased for you


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Brilliant. Really happy for you both!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

chellemich said:


> View attachment 228692
> View attachment 228693
> Hi all, not much time for details as I've so many people to inform but I'm am THRILLED to report that SPARKY IS HOME! He's very dirty but purring lots and seems ok. Thank you all SO MUCH for your advice and well wishes. I appreciate it so much.


Wonderful news,so pleased he is home safe and well


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Hun I am so pleased for you. I bet you can't stop kissing and cuddling him.
Does he seem alright in himself?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantastic News, I am SO happy for you, Where was he found or did he make his way home?I bet you can't stop cuddling him .... Is that oil on his fur? Looks like he has been hiding out under cars!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

fantastic news


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

That's fantastic news! Welcome home Sparky - your Mum will be able to sleep tonight. Big hugs to you both xx


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

That's fantastic news!!
So pleased for you and for Sparky!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm absolutely thrilled to bits for you!!! Best news I've heard in ages!!!
He looks absolutely fine to boot.
Wonderful, wonderful wonderful!!!

Look forward to hearing the details when the dust settles!!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh thank God! )


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Thats wonderful, I'm so thrilled he's home!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fantastic news


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sitting here with tears rolling down my face. So happy for you both


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So happy, have been opening this thread every time I see a new post hoping to see this news.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So happy for you, so please you have found him x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I was just telling my OH about Sparky so I thought I'd just look and see if there was any news, I am so thrilled for you, it's been a miserable worrying few days. Glad he is OK and look forward to hearing more.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Phew! Xxxxxxx


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Fantastic ^.^


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

So glad he's ok. I was starting to really get worried! You must be so relieved!

Where did you find him?


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh wow yay that is such great news!!! So so happy and relieved for you.


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Great news


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can't tell you how pleased I am that he is home and safe - you must be so relieved!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Been following this, so glad to see he's home x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

oh...so glad! where the lil naughty puss was hiding?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

chellemich said:


> View attachment 228692
> View attachment 228693
> Hi all, not much time for details as I've so many people to inform but I'm am THRILLED to report that SPARKY IS HOME! He's very dirty but purring lots and seems ok. Thank you all SO MUCH for your advice and well wishes. I appreciate it so much.


YAY!!!!!!!!
This is the best news I have heard in days.

Welcome home, little adventurer!
Your mummy willbe over the moon with joy.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news   

Welcome home Sparky  

I'm so happy and pleased your little man is home safe and sound   xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

OMG we will all be able to to relax now! I am so so happy that he is home and safe! Sparky don't you ever frighten your Mum like that again! Please give him a snuggle and kisses from me and Liddy!







XXX


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

oh that's great news , glad he is home safe and well


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fantastic news! I'm so pleased for you, clever boy Sparky for looking after yourself so well! I'm Sure you'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

That is fantastic news.I've been following this thread since the begining.
I said a little prayer and asked for sparky and you to be reunited.
I'm glad it was answered.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so pleased Sparky's home  It's just the best news! You must be so happy. How did you find him?


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Absolutely brilliant news, so very happy for you! Welcome home Sparky! What a relief.


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a call from Animal Search UK as a neighbour had called them with a possible sighting. It was close by but I tried not to get my hopes up. At the back of their garden, there was a load of rubbish and a couple of scrap cars. The lady said she saw him under there. I looked and couldn't see but when I called I heard a long meow which I was sure was my boy. I called again and got out some treats and his little face appeared. I couldn't believe my eyes! He came right up to me and ate the treats and I grabbed him. He almost escaped but I grabbed his little leg and wasn't letting go for dear life! I managed to get him into the house while I went home to fetch the cat carrier. Amazing. He's dirty but has been carrying on like nothing happened! We have had lots of cuddles though! Thank you all so much! Xxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wonderful news you've found him and he's safely back home unharmed!!!!!! So pleased for you and relieved!!!!!!  

Much gratitude to your kind neighbour for reporting the sighting of him.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

chellemich said:


> I got a call from Animal Search UK as a neighbour had called them with a possible sighting. It was close by but I tried not to get my hopes up. At the back of their garden, there was a load of rubbish and a couple of scrap cars. The lady said she saw him under there. I looked and couldn't see but when I called I heard a long meow which I was sure was my boy. I called again and got out some treats and his little face appeared. I couldn't believe my eyes! He came right up to me and ate the treats and I grabbed him. He almost escaped but I grabbed his little leg and wasn't letting go for dear life! I managed to get him into the house while I went home to fetch the cat carrier. Amazing. He's dirty but has been carrying on like nothing happened! We have had lots of cuddles though! Thank you all so much! Xxxx


I'm loving that picture deep down






what a lucky cat.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Welcome home Sparky. That's a beautiful picture. What a fabulous result.







I'm so happy for you both I could kiss a frog!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news, so pleased xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Im so happy for you. Been checking this post every time i could on her and this morning its just the best news!!!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

So very happy for you both


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Awe, he looks very pleased to be home!


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

Aw! I'm so glad this has happy ending. You must both be so happy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

Wahoo! Love a happy ending.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What a great neighbour for calling Animal Search!!!
I think she deserves a box of chocolates!!!
So thrilled he came to you and he's safely home.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

When you have time and have caught up with your lost sleep I would be really interested to hear your experiences of Animal Search, You mentioned that it was very costly so what did they actually do? Do you think you got Sparky back specificIy because of their help? Did it help you knowing you had the support and back-up from them? Would you recommend them?

I'm genuinely interested because whenever I read a post about a missing cat I immediately imagine myself in that awful position and when I did briefly experience an escape (managed to get them back very quickly thank god) I went into sheer blind panic mode!!!!


----------



## ZiggysSlave (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh yippee!! That's great news, so glad he is back with you and seemingly unscathed! :O)


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll reply properly to your question later oliviarussian, but I wanted to ask everyone's advice on how to thank these people. A reward was advertised and to be honest, I'd give them everything I have because to me my boy is priceless. I mentioned reward to them and they shrugged but I feel as it was advertised I have to give them more than flowers and chocs. I know nothing about these people. What about a high street gift voucher? How much for? This is really awkward!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

chellemich said:


> I'll reply properly to your question later oliviarussian, but I wanted to ask everyone's advice on how to thank these people. A reward was advertised and to be honest, I'd give them everything I have because to me my boy is priceless. I mentioned reward to them and they shrugged but I feel as it was advertised I have to give them more than flowers and chocs. I know nothing about these people. What about a high street gift voucher? How much for? This is really awkward!


I think a gift voucher would be a really good idea.
What about £50 M&S as they could buy online/use it for food etc?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> I think a gift voucher would be a really good idea.
> What about £50 M&S as they could buy online/use it for food etc?


Good idea I second that one


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree anyone would be thrilled with an M&S voucher!  xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

An M&S voucher is an excellent idea if I received that I would certainly put it to good use. Another idea is to see if they have a preferred charity that you could make a donation to on their behalf.


----------



## shortandfurry (Jan 30, 2013)

Just seen this, so glad Sparky has been found and is home safe and well 

I think an M&S voucher is a great idea for a reward too.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> When you have time and have caught up with your lost sleep I would be really interested to hear your experiences of Animal Search, You mentioned that it was very costly so what did they actually do? Do you think you got Sparky back specificIy because of their help? Did it help you knowing you had the support and back-up from them? Would you recommend them?
> 
> I'm genuinely interested because whenever I read a post about a missing cat I immediately imagine myself in that awful position and when I did briefly experience an escape (managed to get them back very quickly thank god) I went into sheer blind panic mode!!!!


I've used animal search myself when Jiggs went missing and it cost £10 for the advertisement and gives you free posters and you get alerted with possible sightings by email if people contact you that way. my cat came back on his own thankfully.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Also really pleased that Sparky was reunited with you has made my day.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for that but OP paid for the Pet Search service which I think involves a team actually coming out to help search the area


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Just catching up on the wonderful news 

I'm so pleased for you and Sparky!

I think that a voucher would be great, I'm sure that they will not be expecting anything.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

So so pleased that Sparky is back. He looks very cozy

You must be so relieved.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Thats great news, so happy hes back.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm absolutely delighted for you and for Sparky!! What a relief. That pic of him snuggling on your lap brought a tear to my eye. 
And it's great to know that services like Animal Search can get such positive results. 
I love a happy ending!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

hes sooooo cute! Looking happy to be home  sparky, your mummy was sick with worry you little tinker! 
so glad hes back, the relief must be enormous xxx


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

It is amazing. He's even more loved than before, and I never thought that was possible!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds good to me too.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Only catching up with his now (I blame the new forum format...), but just wanted to say I'm beyond thrilled that your boy is home. You must be so relieved! xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow I am so pleased for you. A huge relief. I couldn't come on yesterday so just caught up. Give him a hug from me. 

Viv xx


----------

